# Autobrite products any good?



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

I note autobrite have a sale on. Are their products any good? Looking at the snow foam, sealents and waxes.

Thanks


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Their lance is good, but Valet Pro Citrus pre-wash seems to work better than Autobrite Magifoam in my experience.


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

I've got their lance and magifoam, no complaints here. They're well established so I should imagine most of their products would be pretty decent.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I've got their lance and magifoam and it works wonders, not had any issues 

Chris


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Thanks guys. Ordered a few products and will see how I get on.


----------

